# Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?



## Amibobo (28. September 2015)

*Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

Hallo Forum,

wenn man ein echtes RAID-1 mit 2 HDDs betreiben möchte, ist es besser dafür einen eigenen RAID-Controller zu verwenden, oder ist es sinnvoller, über das Mainboard (soweit dies eine RAID-funktionalität hat) das RAID aufzubauen?

Gruß


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

Sinvoller is es natuehrlich immer, das ueber den RAID Controller zu machen
Habe mir dafuer auch nen 30 Euro LSI Controller mit Cache angeschafft

Der kann sogar TRIM und Smart, bereue ich kein bisschen


----------



## Amibobo (28. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

Welchen genau hast Du?


----------



## Gluksi (28. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

würde mich auch interessieren. bzw. trim im raid 1?? trim?  bei raid 0 wird's eigentlich sehr teuer 
aber mit einer halbwegs gescheiten hardware kannst auch ein software trim laufen lassen (Windows macht es möglich). oder halt mindestens eine 9260-4i  für minimum 300 euro ohne jbu. habe meine mahl testweise ausgebaut um zu testen wo der unterschied ist .. dauert aber noch da die ganze config im Augenblick rum spinnt
edit: hdd`s kannst eigentlich den onboard nehmen das Quäntchen wirst nicht merken.. wichtig ist das du die Stripe Sizes auf deine Bedürfnisse anpasst..und vielleicht ne RAM Disk oder eine ssd zum cachen benutzt


----------



## tm0975 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

bei nem raid 1 aus 2 hdds ist das relativ egal. das ist aus meiner sicht noch kein "richtiges" raid. dafür würde ich immer einen separaten Controller verwenden und der sollte auch den entsprechenden durchsatz liefern.


----------



## Amibobo (28. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

Welche separten Controller sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## Jimini (29. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*



tm0975 schrieb:


> bei nem raid 1 aus 2 hdds ist das relativ egal. das ist aus meiner sicht noch kein "richtiges" raid.


Sicher, dass du hier nicht RAID0 meinst? RAID1 erfüllt ja alle Anforderungen eines *Redundant* Array of Independent Disks.

@ Topic: da ich meine Arrays seit Jahren nur via Software verwalte, kann ich zum Thema "Fake-RAID vs. Hardware-RAID" leider nicht wirklich was sagen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Amibobo (29. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

Ist das RAID via Software heutzutage die bessere Lösung, oder haben die eigenen Hardware-RAID-Controller doch nennenswerte Vorteile?

Mir geht es um Redundanz, deshalb das Interesse am RAID-1.


----------



## Jimini (30. September 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*



Amibobo schrieb:


> Ist das RAID via Software heutzutage die bessere Lösung, oder haben die eigenen Hardware-RAID-Controller doch nennenswerte Vorteile?


Das lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen. Alle Lösungen haben Vor- und Nachteile (bitte korrigieren, falls ich mich irgendwo vertan haben sollte):


|Vorteile|Nachteile
Software-RAID|keine weiteren Kosten; viele Einstell- und Tuningmöglichkeiten; auch exotische RAID-Modi werden unterstützt|vergleichweise komplizierte Einrichtung, man muss wissen, was man tut; das Array ist nur verfügbar, wenn die RAID-Software vom Betriebssystem unterstützt wird
Fake-RAID|keine weiteren Kosten; vergleichsweise simple Einrichtung; Array ist unter allen Betriebssystemen verfügbar|Bindung an den Controller; (meines Wissens) vergleichsweise wenige Optionen
Hardware-RAID|hoher Durchsatz (entsprechenden Controller vorausgesetzt); Array ist unter allen Betriebssystemen verfügbar|zusätzliche Anschaffungskosten; Bindung an den ControllerDazu sei allerdings gesagt, dass ich diesbzüglich noch nie mit Windows zu tun hatte, sondern immer nur Linux und mdadm eingesetzt habe.


> Mir geht es um Redundanz, deshalb das Interesse am RAID-1.


Für ein ganz normales RAID1 würde ich mir persönlich zumindest keinen teuren Controller kaufen. Das Argument der Performance zieht heutzutage nur noch, wenn man mehr als GBit-Ethernet haben will (also mehr als ~120MB/s) oder wenn man extrem stark verschlüsselt (wobei da dann die CPU wichtiger sein dürfte als der Controller).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Amibobo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*

@Jimini:
Danke für deine Erklärung. Gibt es für Anfänger eine Anleitung für die Einrichtung eines Software-Raids?
Anfänger in Sachen Software-Raid und Server. Mit Kubuntu arbeite ich für den Desktop seit Jahren auf meinem Arbeits-PC.

@all:
Alterantiv nochmal die Frage, welcher Hardware-Raid-Controller empfehlenswert ist?
Alle LSI Controller?
Wie siehts mit Dawicontrol aus?


----------



## Jimini (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Echtes RAID über das Mainboard oder eigenen Controller?*



Amibobo schrieb:


> @Jimini:
> Danke für deine Erklärung. Gibt es für Anfänger eine Anleitung für die Einrichtung eines Software-Raids?
> Anfänger in Sachen Software-Raid und Server. Mit Kubuntu arbeite ich für den Desktop seit Jahren auf meinem Arbeits-PC.


Eine gute Erkärung zu mdadm (damit verwaltet man Software-RAIDs unter Linux) gibt es unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid. "_sudo mdadm -C /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc_" beispielsweise würde ein RAID1 mit dem zweiten und dritten Laufwerk im System anlegen.
Allerdings können RAIDs auch schon bequem während des Setups eingerichtet werden, dann musst du keine Befehle eintippen.

MfG Jimini


----------

